# Quinoa and Other Help



## mimi2m (Jan 16, 2012)

I have been suffering from IBS-C for about two years, and nothing has worked. Recently I found ...com and read the whole site including the food section. Everyone has probably seen this site already, but I just wanted to say that I have been eating black quinoa for a about a week and a half and it has worked! How do I know it's the quinoa? You will know. LOL You absolutely MUST try this (and it has to be the black one; the white kind didn't work, and I have to try the red one, which I will buy today.). I got this off the list on ...com. I have also gotten rid of all dairy; i don't know if that's my problem because with IBS-C it's hard to figure out which foods are causing the problem. So it can't hurt to try. It's kind of bland so put a little soy sauce on it for flavor or mix with something else. Follow the rest of the diet on the site too.Also, I found hypnosis CDs on this site too. I am on day 21 of 100 and feel that this is helping too because my level of anxiety has gone down tremendously. Get these! Also, do Yoga!! This really helps the stomach and the back pain caused by IBS. If you can't afford the gym, Google search free Yoga and you can do it at home. Also, you can order cheap DVDs from Walmart's site. Believe me- I have tried everything from meds to diets to everything else in creation. Finally, things are getting back to normal. Stop worrying!! That helps the most.


----------

